# I'm new Is this where you can post about performance



## 02midnightmadmax (May 19, 2011)

If so;let me start off by saying I have a 02 nissan maxima with the vq35de 3.5 litre engine and I want to know what I need to make this car have alot more power.So far I have a hotshots header,injen cold air intake hks fuel managemnet a centerforce racing clutch and hks exhaust system.I am wanting a hks turbo but what all components will i need to run the turbo without destroying my engine with being said this car is a daily driver and for best mpg with a turbo installed should I run 6psi when I'm in town and 9-12 on interstate.On the weekends I race at a track and some other areas which I shouldn't say but my competition is mostly supped up hondas and slightly tuned sbf's and sbc's.


----------



## 02midnightmadmax (May 19, 2011)

So nobody can assit me huh?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Running 12 psi is not advisable unless you're using forged pistons. You'll be OK by staying with a max of 6 psi.


----------

